# Probably the best toy in the world...



## George Farmer

Check out Matt (Floricsome Flora) flying his Picoo Z RC helicopter in my living room.



For more info on these check out -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picoo_Z

This is where I ordered mine from -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000 ... B000FNUF8O


----------



## ulster exile

Nice one.  I think you might have just sourced me a pressie for the OH.


----------



## JamesC

Love it. Especially the landing on the tank at the end.

James


----------



## zig

Crash landing   

Are they pretty sturdy/robust?


----------



## Moss Man

I got to get me one of those!


----------



## George Farmer

zig said:
			
		

> Crash landing
> 
> Are they pretty sturdy/robust?



Yep.  

I've been flying mine whenever I get a spare minute.  It's really a great toy for the price.

As with most things I own, I've done a bit of research...

Make sure you get the genuine Picoo Z, made by Silverlit.  That's Picoo - with two 'o'.

Some choppers fly great right away out of the package.  Others need some adjustment by twisting blades etc.

To preserve battery life I've removed the decorative sticky paper wrapped around the tail.  This saves weight (every little counts with these babies) and means you don't need to use the sticky aluminum tabs that stick on the front for forward travel, as the weight loss from the rear does the same.

Also I have cut 2mm off the tail rotor blades, as suggested by some RC geek.  Works a treat with less need for trimming in-flight (adjusting yaw to compensate for main rotor spin).

I took a video of some flying earlier.  Much better than Matt!!  I'll upload it soon and share if anyone's interested.

Seriously - buy one of these.  I honestly can't believe how much fun you can have for less than Â£20.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

they are amazing fun!

my flying is not very good! so its not much to be better than me!! 

im going to make those changes to see what it does, like the tail sticker ideas.

are they robust? i crashed mine into georges daughters paddling pool to no harm. very little on them to damage anyway, its mostly polystyrene and plastic


----------



## George Farmer

Frolicsome_Flora said:
			
		

> my flying is not very good! so its not much to be better than me!!


I'd blame the beer if I were you...


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Frolicsome_Flora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my flying is not very good! so its not much to be better than me!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd blame the beer if I were you...
Click to expand...


i think it was more.. organic than beer


----------



## George Farmer

shhhhh..... hehehe


----------



## Themuleous

Haha quality!


----------



## Emmabeth

Oh ace.... christmas presents for all my male friends sorted


----------



## Trollboy

Bit late on this but thought I'd say that those things are awesome! Have GOT to get one.

BTW George, where abouts in stamford are you? I grew up in that area and my parents live nearby in King's Cliffe.


----------



## Moss Man

Guess who else has got one of these as well...

They are great fun, but I managed to break the tail propellor straight away and used the replacement.


----------



## sks

I have a collection of model helicopters. All flyable and use nitro fuel to run. I have a small electric that I fly in the park now and again.

It's a bit of a laugh I suppose when you fly these little picco helis (and there are quite a few different indoor ones to be had), but the real fun is when you fly the bigger ones, and like scaping it's an art mastered by few . . . . sadly I'm not one of them since I'm not good enough.


----------



## Themuleous

My farther in law got one of these a few weeks back, quality fun, dam hard to get going in the direction you want them to though!

Sam


----------



## nry

Problem is finding a 3channel micro one for sensible cash - the lack of forward/backwards control on these PicoZ's et-al has put me off wasting a little bit of cash on one.


----------



## ulster exile

I bought the hubby one for Christmas after seeing this thread and he loves it, but has the same trouble with direction  I never thought men were supposed to have trouble with direction, but obviously that isn't the case.

They are a lot of fun, especially when one dog tries his best to kill the thing when it's low enough or when it crashes and the other is scared witless and spends his time barking and running away from it


----------



## Themuleous

I dont think that was her intention at all  she was only having a bit of friendly fun 

Lets keep the language family forum friendly too 

Sam


----------



## JazzyJeff

Yeah seen these before they are great !!!!!
George all that space on that wall and you only have that small tank ?


----------



## George Farmer

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Yeah seen these before they are great !!!!!
> George all that space on that wall and you only have that small tank ?



Not for long.  There's a 120cm there now.  And I'm seriously considering a 180cm in the future.  No discus though...  Rubbish fish!


----------



## nry

For those interested this US site will export the smaller true RC micro helicopters to the UK and they do a range of 3channel upwards ones too so you get true 3D flight:

http://www.nitroplanes.com/elecheli.html


----------

